# Best Dr. Z For Rock?



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I played a Maz 38 reverb combo a couple weeks back and really liked it, but it didn't really have the on tap gain I wanted. Not much, just enough for a nice indie/modern rock crunch. (Vein of: Arkells, Kings of Leon, Parachute, A Rocket To The Moon, The Spill Canvas)

Open to stuff that's not Z. Ideally a 2x12 and a head. Canadian made if/where possible!

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought a Maz 38 Senior and I guess because I'm using pedals for gain (Xotic BB +, Fulltone OCD and EQD Dream curssher) I can get as heavy a tone as I'll ever need. I like dialing in a really nice clean tone on the amp and using the pedals for progressivly higher levels of gain.

The tone is very good.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't tried one yet, but the Monza clips on youtube have me drooling all over the place.

Check this vid. The first minute is ridiculous sustained notes, but after that it gets down to business. Plus it looks like a really fun amp to play!

Definitely seems to have a good amount of dirt on tap, plus it's a really reasonable size.

[video=youtube;MO9kBcgvvfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO9kBcgvvfc[/video]


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

My buddy's got a Prescription ES, plugs his SG straight in and then through a Z-Best cab.

It can get VERY mean. Big bottom end. He hasn't plugged in his JCM800 for a long time.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Theoretically, I'm thinking the new Z-Wreck should be the ultimate rocking Z.

YouTube - Z Wreck Demo with Dave Baker Dr Z Amps

Well, if it is close enough to real trainwreck, it should be the best amp for everything, of course.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I bought a Maz 38 Senior and I guess because I'm using pedals for gain (Xotic BB +, Fulltone OCD and EQD Dream curssher) I can get as heavy a tone as I'll ever need. I like dialing in a really nice clean tone on the amp and using the pedals for progressivly higher levels of gain.
> 
> The tone is very good.


This is how I'd be running the amp as well. You don't happen to have any soundclips/videos of the setup in action, do you? What kind of pedals are you using for dirt?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd say the Route 66. I've owned a few Z's... Rx, Ghia, Rt 66, and Maz Jr (still have the Maz).

The 66 was pure rock and roll (think Black Crowes, I don't really know the bands you mentioned). Like a really good cranked vintage Marshall. Loud, and not much in the way of cleans, although I think it cleaned up with your guitar volume a bit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KujaSE said:


> This is how I'd be running the amp as well. You don't happen to have any soundclips/videos of the setup in action, do you? What kind of pedals are you using for dirt?



No clips with this rig yet, but maybe I'll set up the camera and shoot a couple this weekend. I use the BB + and OCD for dirt. The BB + is a two stage overdrive so I set them up so that I can use one stage for an overdrive, the second side for a more distorted tone and if I need a lead boost I kick in the OCD. That's more than enough gain and sustain for me. It's not death metal heavy but ai suppose I could set it up to get that heavy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Remedy or Route 66 (non-master) or Maz 18 (master). Remedy is brighter rock sound with more gain (plexi style), Route 66 more vintage. I own both and love them. The Maz 38 has quite a bit of gain, but you have to Turn up the Master a lot to get it grinding. The Maz 18 non reverb has a bit more gain, you can turn it up a bit more, and it has really good headroom as well. 

For lower volumes there the Carmen Ghia. Great little rock and blues amp, but not much headroom compared to the Maz 18. The Monza isn't my fave, kind of fizzy sounding in person.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Route 66 was super loud, the Maz 18 is nice, but the best is the Remedy. Still super loud. I loved my Remedy .............. almost as good as the "Plexi-ish" PRS 25th Anniversary I have now.  Sorry, I had to say it. Back to Z, you can't go wrong and to my ears the Remedy is outstanding. My favourite (that I've heard). I want a Ghia though.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Any thoughts on the Stangray? Really bright sounding clean amp. I feel with a darker crunch pedal you'd get a really nice, balanced crunch.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

If you want Canadian made, you can't go wrong with a Kingsley. I've had two, and they are awesome. Simon is very easy to talk to and I'm sure he can help you make a decision. High quality stuff here.


Kingsley Amplifiers...The Best In Tube Amplification!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed. I have nothing but good things to say about Kingsley amps. Great product.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been using my Maz Jr. 18 NR combo (2 x 10)in my band for a few years now. Lots of head room for clean. I push a few pedals through it to get the dirt, although it gets a little hair on by the last set. Using a Keeley DS-1, Fulltone OCD V4. Works great! Use a Tele and a Les Paul through it every gig. One of the best I've used, I got rid of all my vintage stuff.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Best Dr Z amp(s) for rock?

Galaxie, Remedy and SRZ-65. Have had play-time with each of 'em, primarily with dual 'bucker guitars. Straight in or with pedals. Thru a Zbest cab with V30 and H30 speakers. Various shades of gain and plenny of voume all-round. Also nice with other speaker configurations.

_ymmv, .02, imho ... etc. etc. etc. _
cheers always, eh

Joel


----------

